# Tingling lips



## AmndRDH (Nov 6, 2014)

Just got diagnosed Tuesday with Graves. I believe it was brought on by my recent pregnancy. I'm on 30 mg of methamazole and 30 of propanol. My lips have been tingling on and off I believe since starting the meds. Any ideas on the cause?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Possible allergy would be my 1st thought. You should contact your doctors office and report this.

While you are speaking to them - request what labs have been run on your and post them along with the ranges please.


----------



## anommay1013 (Nov 5, 2014)

My cheeks and lips also get tingly after I take my meds. The doc told me it was a side effect that some people get. I would definitely bring it up though just to be safe!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

If you did not have this before you started the med; I would suspect either an allergy OR peripheral neuropathy caused by the meds changing the status of your numbers (TSH, FT3 and FT4.) There is no right place until you are at the right place if that makes any sense.

Welcome to the board. Graves' is a tough one!


----------



## AmndRDH (Nov 6, 2014)

I have some of my numbers. Being new to this I'm not sure if it's everything I should have though. Here's what I've got: TSH .005 normal range is (.450-4.5) T4 is 4.17 (.82-1.77) and free serum is 11.8 (2.0-4.4). What do you all think?


----------



## AmndRDH (Nov 6, 2014)

She then did another blood test to confirm graves.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Those numbers are very hyper still.

The test to confirm the Graves'; was it TSI (Thyroid Stimulating Immunoglobulin?)

Thank you for posting the results and ranges. Most helpful!


----------



## AmndRDH (Nov 6, 2014)

Antibody test? I think that is what she said. I called and ask the nurse about the tingling lips she was supposed to ask the doctor and get back to me but I haven't heard. I guess they aren't too concerned!


----------



## AmndRDH (Nov 6, 2014)

Those numbers were before starting the methamazole.


----------

